# picture frame



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

The gun was painted in the first air brush class I took, 3 years ago. and needed a frame for it, So I made up this one on the router table,,, it came out nice and I thought I was done,,, I made a painting Easel for a lady in the air brush class and she felt she needed to repay me,,, so she took my gun picture into a framing & Matting class she was also taking and matted it for me,,, it really made it look nice,,, so now I am taking that class to matt more pictures from a painting class I'm taking now,,,, hahahah It never ends !!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry you never cease to amaze me you have some real talent. Very nice art work.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW terry looks great.


----------

